# GON Blast Weekend



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I hope everyone else had as much fun as I did!  I really enjoyed re-uniting with my *RUM CREEK Sisters* and seeing some familiar faces!  I have obviously missed a TON of other faces that are on here and I apologize! I have my blonde moments and don't recognize faces very well! I still have quite a few of you to meet and can't wait until we do! 

I didn't get a lot of pictures this weekend.  And i was late for the big group picture and the 2010 WOW picture!  I was fighting my way through that crowd Saturday to get up those steps to get outside! At least I got a couple with my girls and of course, one with the girls and our favorite cheerleader!!  (yes Nic, your our #1 supporter!)  

Thanks for those of you who did walk up and introduce yourself to me!! I am so glad we met!!  Lots of fun, hugs, laughs, and memories! Can't wait to see everyone again! 


_From Left To Right in last two pics: _*TNGIRL* (Tomi), *Huntin_Dobbs* (Becca), *Blondie~4~Browning* (me=Anna), *Nicodemus*, *Tomboy Boots* (Debbie), *Southwoodshunter* (Wanda)


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool pics Girlfriend! Good to see ya again too! See ya at Rum Creek!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 28, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Cool pics Girlfriend! Good to see ya again too! See ya at Rum Creek!


 
I need to post pics of the purties i got from you and Nic! Hopefully later this week I can get them posted!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2010)

Love your pictures Anna. It was great to see you again!!! Makes waiting for Rum Creek that much harder!!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 28, 2010)

Y'all have a creek with _rum_ in it??????? Where at?

I went by Rum Creek WMA in my travels last weekend,and thought about y'all.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 28, 2010)

I did have an awesome weekend  It was great seeing all of you again  Great pics Anna!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2010)

Really good pics Cuz!! Thanks to all of you for lettin` me get in the pic with ya`ll!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 28, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Y'all have a creek with _rum_ in it??????? Where at?
> 
> I went by Rum Creek WMA in my travels last weekend,and thought about y'all.



Its a secret Dave!! Only the Sisterhood gang knows!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Its a secret Dave!! Only the Sisterhood gang knows!!



And no amount of rum, or tequila, or crown, or wine can get it from our sweetly, moist, tender, gentle lips!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> And no amount of rum, or tequila, or crown, or wine can get it from our sweetly, moist, tender, gentle lips!!!!!!!





I bet ya`ll will tell me...


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 28, 2010)

my co-worker wants me to come shoot the coyotes that are eating his livestock! sooooo -- i'm thinking....COYOTE MOONSHINE!  hahaha


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet ya`ll will tell me...


YOU, Mr Nicodemus~PaPa~Nic Honey....have a decidely unfair advantage!!!!!!!! we'll have to see................


Blondie~4~Browning said:


> my co-worker wants me to come shoot the coyotes that are eating his livestock! sooooo -- i'm thinking....COYOTE MOONSHINE!  hahaha


I'd love a yote hunt!!!! Them's is hard to see let alone kill!!! Coyote Moonshine might work as long as we all know it doesn't come from them!!!!yukkkk!!!!!My frig and my apples!!!!!!!sweet,smooth and fine going down!!!!!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 29, 2010)

*My Purties from dear friends*

OK! I finally got a pic of my purties I was gifted with at the blast!   

_From left to right:_
Nic presented me with my _FIRST EVER_ neck knife!  It's made out of obsidian glass! He tied it off with a slice of elk skin. Thanks Nic! 

Next is a gator tooth necklace that Becca (aka huntin_dobbs) made for me!  I am proud to wear a tooth of her prized trophy kill! I LOVE it!! _I have been wearing this along with a neck knife! Makes a great combo! _ 

In the middle is a necklace I had Becca make for me. I brought the ceramic medallion (_"A" for Anna, of course!_) and she tied it off with a turqoise piece of deer skin! Thanks Becca! 

Last, but not least....is an eye catching GOLD STONE neck knife that Nic also made for me.  I caught this GOLD STONE piece lying on the deer skin rug with all sorts of other treasures.  One quick look and the sparklies had me HOOKED!  Nic was kind enough to make me another necklace!  Thanks again Nic! I love it!  I've worn all of 'em this week!   This is BY FAR my kind of jewelry! All made out of love and kindness from some good friends!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm still waiting on the picture of mine and Tomi's toenails! I wonder who has it and can post it on this thread!! 

And BECCA!?! Where is our pic of us with Gabriel and RAMBO!?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad you like your treasures, Cuz! My pleasure makin` them for you!


----------



## one hogman (Jul 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Glad you like your treasures, Cuz! My pleasure makin` them for you!



Heck Nic Anna told us at the Blast SHE made all that Stuff!!:


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 29, 2010)

one hogman said:


> Heck Nic Anna told us at the Blast SHE made all that Stuff!!:


 
Heeeey!! Don't be gettin me in trouble now!!


----------



## one hogman (Jul 30, 2010)

*Blast*




Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Heeeey!! Don't be gettin me in trouble now!!



Sorry just had to pick at Nic, I am just wondering how many purty,s he made for the guys?:bounce Look likes he has his priorities in line.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 30, 2010)

one hogman said:


> Sorry just had to pick at Nic, I am just wondering how many purty,s he made for the guys?:bounce Look likes he has his priorities in line.


 
He sure does!! and Nic knows what'll happen if those priorites get outta line!  He will see the wrath of the Rum Creek girls!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 30, 2010)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> He sure does!! and Nic knows what'll happen if those priorites get outta line!  He will see the wrath of the Rum Creek girls!



We'd just get him in the biggest hug and squeeeeeeze him til he burst!!!!!!!!
besides he loves to make us giggle and be happy...what man wouldn't??he ain't crazy ya know!!!!!!!except about us!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

What would ya`ll do without me?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What would ya`ll do without me?



We never want to know that moment!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> We never want to know that moment!!!!





Ya`ll won`t. I think too much of all of you!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 30, 2010)

Here it is!! 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=557212


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 30, 2010)

We might get alot of mileage from them toes Anna!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Great pics ~~ Awesome Jewelry~~ good times, hate I had to miss it!


----------



## one hogman (Jul 30, 2010)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Here it is!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=557212



That is some beautiful Artwork for sure!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2010)

not to get  or anything...but how much do you ladies spend on your pedicures and manicures and all, and how often?   I wanna know what the maintainance costs are monthly.     My wife does her own 90% of the time...I want to know how much $ she's saving me.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jul 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> not to get  or anything...but how much do you ladies spend on your pedicures and manicures and all, and how often?  I wanna know what the maintainance costs are monthly.  My wife does her own 90% of the time...I want to know how much $ she's saving me.


 

aw huney i scrub and file my own feet! and them there deer tracks was painted by yours truly.  i even took a pic of deer tracks to the nail shop one day, and she made it look like bunny ears. so i went home, took it off, and repainted them myself!  so i save myself some money too!!    i might try for coyotes tracks next! or even parts of snake on each toenail to make ONE big snake!! _Heeyyy -- that's an idea! gotta go paint!_


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 30, 2010)

It sure was good to meet ya'll. Already making plans for next year.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2010)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> aw huney i scrub and file my own feet! and them there deer tracks was painted by yours truly.  i even took a pic of deer tracks to the nail shop one day, and she made it look like bunny ears. so i went home, took it off, and repainted them myself!  so i save myself some money too!!    i might try for coyotes tracks next! or even parts of snake on each toenail to make ONE big snake!! _Heeyyy -- that's an idea! gotta go paint!_


PICS...!!!   Start the snake on your left foot...tail on the little pinky toe and finish it up with the snake head over on the right foot's pinky toe!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 30, 2010)

I was wondering who the tall blonde was. Sorry we were never introduced... Hi, I'm Quirk


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the pics Anna.... Looking forward to Rum Creek.. 
you and Tomi will have to bring your polish & do pedicures...


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Aug 2, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> PICS...!!! Start the snake on your left foot...tail on the little pinky toe and finish it up with the snake head over on the right foot's pinky toe!




OMG! I was saying all weekend I was gonna do that! I had no idea you posted that! HAHA We were thinkin the same thing!! I will do it in a week or so and post pics! HAHA



Capt Quirk said:


> I was wondering who the tall blonde was. Sorry we were never introduced... Hi, I'm Quirk



Sorry I missed ya!! Good to meet you!! But i'll have to meet you in person so I'll have a face with a name! 



southwoodshunter said:


> Love the pics Anna.... Looking forward to Rum Creek..
> 
> you and Tomi will have to bring your polish & do pedicures...



 Agghh!! Great idea! campfires, smores, and pedicures!  I can't wait for Rum Creek!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> not to get  or anything...but how much do you ladies spend on your pedicures and manicures and all, and how often?   I wanna know what the maintainance costs are monthly.     My wife does her own 90% of the time...I want to know how much $ she's saving me.


Bob, that depends on wether you get the massage and complete pedicure or not. I never had one until my Allen passed away, and my gf took me. So now during the summer, I enjoy it so my toes are kinda pretty to look at!!!!!! You pay from @ 20 to 40$$ depending on the txt you want. I can paint my own too, but not the watermelons as good as those little Korean gals can!!!!! And I work, so make my own money anyway!!!!


hawg dawg said:


> It sure was good to meet ya'll. Already making plans for next year.


It was really good to meet you too hd!!!!!! Glad you intro'd yourself!!!!!


Capt Quirk said:


> I was wondering who the tall blonde was. Sorry we were never introduced... Hi, I'm Quirk


Capt. I was glad to meet you. I ain't the tall gorgeous blonde.....I'm the vertically challenged fat little blonde!!!!! But I'm a good person by golly!!!!! And I like myself!!!!!


southwoodshunter said:


> Love the pics Anna.... Looking forward to Rum Creek..
> you and Tomi will have to bring your polish & do pedicures...


Wish we had electricity, I have a COOL hotwater bath thing that feels great on your feet before the pedicure!!! I can bring it if we get a room before we scout....if we get a chance to do that!!!!! it feels great on the tootsies!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 3, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Capt. I was glad to meet you. I ain't the tall gorgeous blonde.....I'm the vertically challenged fat little blonde!!!!! But I'm a good person by golly!!!!! And I like myself!!!!!



Oh... I remember you! You were easy to recognize 
It was a pleasure to meet you as well. Maybe we'll run into each other at the FPG?


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Oh... I remember you! You were easy to recognize
> It was a pleasure to meet you as well. Maybe we'll run into each other at the FPG?



yep....your looked at my chest and read my name!!!!
Sometimes people even look over me!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Aug 3, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Wish we had electricity, I have a COOL hotwater bath thing that feels great on your feet before the pedicure!!! I can bring it if we get a room before we scout....if we get a chance to do that!!!!! it feels great on the tootsies!!!!


TNGIRL, you can probably  get an inverter that plugs into your car lighter that'll let you run your" hotwater bath thing".


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 4, 2010)

Here ya go!! Took me a while to get these posted but finally here they are!!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Aug 4, 2010)

Wooohweee!!!  Becca sure does look good with Gabriel!!!   Too bad he wouldn't let us take these fire canons home!!  it was fun! Thanks for postin Becca!!!  Lookin good! can't wait to do our 2010 pic at Rum Creek! yeehaw!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 4, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> And no amount of rum, or tequila, or crown, or wine can get it from our sweetly, moist, tender, gentle lips!!!!!!!



Yea right ... ya'll just trying to sucker someone into paying for your partay!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Yea right ... ya'll just trying to sucker someone into paying for your partay!



No Sir!!!!!! I make my own money.....just like the rest of these gals do!!! We don't need a man to foot the bill!!!! Now a lap dance once in awhile is greatly appreciated!!!! We'd pay for that if could find someone that'd fit that bill. But sadly enough the list of prospects is pretty short!!!!!


----------



## Scott 40s&w (Aug 4, 2010)

You ladies sure make those guns look GOOD.
Thanks for modeling for us.


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> TNGIRL, you can probably  get an inverter that plugs into your car lighter that'll let you run your" hotwater bath thing".



Or a small Generator...This would probably do it!

http://www.harborfreight.com/800-rated-watts-900-max-watts-portable-generator-66619.html

I think they had them on sale for $89.99 or $99.99...They may still be on sale!


----------



## Resica (Aug 5, 2010)

rutandstrut said:


> Or a small Generator...This would probably do it!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/800-rated-watts-900-max-watts-portable-generator-66619.html
> 
> I think they had them on sale for $89.99 or $99.99...They may still be on sale!



That'd be even better, except for maybe the noise.


----------

